# Dumpy Tree Frog Suspicious Dark Patch On Back



## Bleakar06 (Mar 9, 2020)

I have about a 3 month old dumpy tree frog with discoloration. I do not think this is normal does anyone know what I can start doing to help relieve him? I do not have a herp vet in my area. If I need a prescription where should I go? I think this is fungal. Heres some pictures


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The photos dont seem to be showing. If you try again including photos of the enclosure could be helpful.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Ok, no response no pics. I'm going to bump this anyway because I have a soft spot for these frogs and the horrific care/ medical anarchy that exists, which includes their popularity because of how they "look" and the need for people to put their hands on them.

Most discolorations, dorsum (on the back) are result of abrasion, even mild skin trauma causes a reaction of chromataphore I have no idea what the discoloration is, if its flat or raised dark or light, green or brown. But trauama can be all if these.

A frightened frog can also seek desperate refuge tightly hidden within a small space with rough spots on its interior. They can be so distressed that hiding surpasses discomfort.

A Whites Tree Frog can live a peaceful life for over 20 years. Please try.


----------

